# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Progrma para escribir ruso en la computadora

## wallo

Alguno de ustedes me podria recomendar un programa para escribir el ruso en la computadora, ya que el Windows XP soporta caracteres cirilicos y maneja cietas fuentes cirilicas junto con las latinas.

----------


## TATY

www.download.com 
tienes Windows XP.......?, entonces porque necesitas un programa?

----------


## wallo

por que el teclado no lo soporta, y necesito escribir el ruso junto con el espa

----------


## TATY

[quote=wallo]por que el teclado no lo soporta, y necesito escribir el ruso junto con el espa

----------


## batman_villian

que tipo de programa tenemos que bajar de download.com? yo tambien tengo XP

----------


## Pravit

Vosotros no necesit

----------


## Pravit

Pues, qu

----------


## Pravit

Товарищ Линдзи, ты, честно, отлично владеешь испанским языком. Укажешь хоть одну ошибку? Или лучше я всю жизнь говорю на ломаном "русспанском"?   ::

----------


## Pasha

[quote]Vosotros no necesit

----------


## uno

[quote=Pravit]Vosotros no necesit

----------


## Pasha

Hola

----------


## Jca



----------


## monichka

Vamos chicos, defendamos apasionadamente el espa

----------


## Jca

Lo que yo digo, monichka, que el espa

----------


## monichka

Entiendo tu punto Jca. Creo que es m

----------


## uno

[quote=Pasha]Hola

----------


## mp510

Puedes escribir en Ruso con Windows XP. Hay dos  m

----------

